# So What Dogs Foods Have You Tried?



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

My timeline goes something like this...

Supermarket brands (Pedigree, Kibbles N Bits, ect)>Nutro>Science Diet (vet recommended)>Canidae (before they switched formulas)>Kirkland>Pedigree (jobless)>Solid Gold>Innova>Might switch to Taste of the Wild or California Natural and/or Nature's Variety Raw


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

We got Luna (German Shepherd) from a shelter where she was eating a random mix ("Shelter Surprise, I call it, LOL). She was 10 weeks when we got her. We tried switching her to TOTW and got cannon butt. Fast forward through multiple vet visits and nearly a thousand dollars later, and we got desperate and actually fed Hills Prescription i/d. Decided that was crap and made our own bland diet (hamburger/rice). Eventually went to Wellness Super5mix and she was doing okay on that (but not loving it) until we switched to a raw prey model diet and never looked back.

Apollo (Rottweiler) was about a year old when we got him. The rescue sent us some "Shelter Surprise" and she also handed over a few cans of Ol' Roy with embarassment. She said it was all he would eat. Got him home and discovered she was right... he wouldn't eat ANYTHING but Ol' Roy canned. I'm ashamed to admit that I broke down at one point and bought some Ol' Roy from Wal-mart. He started sneezing/coughing and getting green discharge from his nostrils so we took him in... turns out the poor boy had pneumonia and that's why he wouldn't eat... he couldn't smell anything but the nasty canned Ol' Roy. At that point, I switched both dogs to raw, mostly for Apollo's benefit (he also had ehrlichia, so we wanted him to have the best food possible to aid in his recovery). Again, we never looked back after switching to raw.

We got Nova (2 year old GSD) 4 weeks ago. Started him immediately on raw and were amazed when he turned his nose up at it. He's already pretty darn skinny from past neglect and anxiety, so it is worrisome that he won't eat. I caved at one point and offered him the kibble sent home by the trainer who placed him with me (some form of Science Diet). He wouldn't eat that, either. Broke every rawfeeding "rule" in the book (dressed it up, held it, tried a wide variety of protein sources rather than sticking with just one) and FINALLY found something he LOVES: venison. Fantastic. Something we can't just go out and BUY since it's illegal to purchase. Thankfully, he also likes beef (expensive tastes, this guy) and we've managed to convince him to eat pork and boneless turkey. STILL positively turns up his nose at chicken... but we're making progress.


----------



## shamrockmommy (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, man, over the last 13 years? MANY!
From those that I can remember:

Iams, Authority, California Natural, Innova, Fromm, Bil-Jac, PetGuard Lifespan (still one of my favorite, best performing foods which I use from time to time), Volhard Natural Diet from scratch and their NDF/NDF2 dehydrated, TOTW, Timberwolf Organics, Purina ONE, Proplan, Chicken SOup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Nutro, Royal Canin, HOnest Kitchen, Solid GOld, Sojo's premix (a favorite also), now they are on homecooked (strombeck book recipes) and doing very well. 

Lots! Probably some I've forgotten in there!


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

When we got Herrick, he was eating Purina puppy chow but that didn't sit well with his stomach so the vet recommended to mix in some royal canin because it had fiber and would make his stool harder, which it did. We switched his food to TOTW about 2 months ago and he's doing great. His coat looks great and he likes it a lot. I'm glad I switched because reading threads on this forum, I learned that grain isn't good, so I opted for TOTW.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Vira_Lata said:


> My timeline goes something like this...
> 
> Supermarket brands (Pedigree, Kibbles N Bits, ect)>Nutro>Science Diet (vet recommended)>Canidae (before they switched formulas)>Kirkland>Pedigree (jobless)>Solid Gold>Innova>Might switch to Taste of the Wild or California Natural and/or Nature's Variety Raw


Oh my god millions lol. I have to go back 7 years to when I adopted Chocolate. I was about 7 so I was sucked into the TV commercials and dragged my parents into trying every product that had a cute commercial.

One is what I fed when I first got him, Eleven is now

1. Iams (haha seems like everyone starts on Iams, the animal shelter gave us a bag of it to take home) and pet pride
2. Purina ONE
3. Kibbles n bits
4. Beneful
5. Pedigree Senior
6. Pedigree Little Champions
7. By Nature Organics
8. Canidae
7. Natures Variety
8. Natural Balance
9. California Natural
10.Wellness CORE.
11. EVO


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh everything.

Pedigree
Iams
Eukanuba
Science Diet
Purina One
Canidae
California Natural
Merrick
Innova EVO
Fromm
Blue Buffalo
Eagle Pack
TOTW


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Almost too many to list hahaha! But, I'll try...

Started out Lucy (adopted from shelter) on Nutro Max and Natural Choice.
Got Desi a year later (rescued from byb) switched both to Nutro Ultra.
They actually ate this for quite awhile, ugh!
Started working at a specialty pet store and began doing research and learning alot about pet foods..became their resident "expert" LOL. Also, have since adopted cavaliers, Stella and Hazel, after meeting a great breeder who comes in to the store. Stella came on Solid Gold Holistic Blendz, Hazel came with TOTW Wetlands.
So...since I had at my disposal lots of different brands, I switched it up alot.
Here are some I have tried and the results:

In no particular order:
1. Merrick kibble and cans (Lucy, Desi, Stella loved it and still do..I would use again)
2. Eagle Pack Holistic Select (Lucy, Desi, Stella again loved it..I might use again, but they have changed some formulas slightly since being bought out and I will be very careful)
3. Natural Balance Reduced Fat and Duck & Pot. (used this for Desi after he had a bout of pancreatitis..it worked for him and he ate it fine, but he eats anything lol..used short term)
4. Innova (Lucy, Desi, Stella ate it ok, but it was too rich for them...lots of loose stool)
5. California Natural (tried this after reg. Innova seemed too rich...dogs got bored quickly with it)
6. Blue Buffalo Small Breed (tried for the 3 dogs for a short while...Lucy liked it, but picked out the life bits...so I switched)
7. Solid Gold (like I said before, Stella came with HB...I've also used their regular formula and their cans...a brand I might use again?)
8. Wellness CORE (dogs liked it fine, in fact, Desi is eating Reduced Fat currently to try to lose a few pounds...he's doing great!)
9. Orijen (all time favorite food until they slightly changed the formula...then dogs didn't like it as much or do as well, hmmm...I might try again)
10. Acana (tried this right after Orijen, dogs like it alot and did fine...will try again)
11. Fromm 4-star (one of my favorites and the dogs, too...have used every flavor including Surf & Turf...will use again)
12. The Honest Kitchen (Lucy didn't like it at first..but ok with it now...I will use this occasionally, really like it)
13. Flint River Ranch (ordered it when Lucy & Stella had UTIs...dogs like it and all, but I have access to way too many other good foods to order food all the time...used short term...might use again, if really a need)
14. TOTW (Hazel came with Wetlands, but wouldn't eat it in new surroundings? Tried to switch her and the others to TOTW Pacific Stream, but the started throwing up?, so I switched them off the food totally...don't think I'll try again)
15. Nature's Variety (switched all dogs to this about 4 months ago when trying to get Hazel to eat...used raw medallions as an enticement lol...all dogs love it and are doing fantastic...I use most every version of the food and rotate...will stay with this food unless it stops working for the dogs!) 

There are a few others I'd maybe like to use in the future...
1. Horizon Legacy
2. Merrick's Whole Earth Farms
3. Petguard Lifespan


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

In a REALLY SHORT span (compared to you guys) of 4 months, I've tried:

Eagle Pack (from breeder) -> Eukanuba Small Breed Puppy (before I researched & found out about "grocery store brands" being horrible food in general) -> Innova Puppy (gave Cadence horrible gas & loose stool. Pudding consistency stool, actually =/) -> California Natural Lamb & Rice Puppy (still had loose stool on this, though not as bad as when he was on Innova) -> EVO (he's going great on this! Nice, firm poop)

Oh, and some raw and canned Blue Wilderness/Before Grain/EVO as well.

On a side note, do your dogs get REALLY thirsty when they eat kibble? I've noticed that Cadence has been drinking excessive amounts of water whenever I feed him kibble as opposed to raw or canned. It's so bad that in the morning, he can't even hold his pee in and has to go on the kitchen floor before I can have to chance to bring him down for a walk. =/ This never happens when I feed him raw or canned.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL, mine was over the span of less than a year. We got Luna last January 31st.

I didn't include the family dogs from when I was a kid. Usually that was whatever was on sale. Our Pom ate everything from Purina to Kibbles n Bits to Canidae.



lucidity said:


> On a side note, do your dogs get REALLY thirsty when they eat kibble? I've noticed that Cadence has been drinking excessive amounts of water whenever I feed him kibble as opposed to raw or canned. It's so bad that in the morning, he can't even hold his pee in and has to go on the kitchen floor before I can have to chance to bring him down for a walk. =/ This never happens when I feed him raw or canned.


Dogs do tend to drink a lot more water on kibble. This is because kibble is dehydrated (meaning the water is taken out) so it has a long shelf life. That's also why you'll find higher protein percentages in dry kibble as opposed to raw. The water is taken out.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> LOL, mine was over the span of less than a year. We got Luna last January 31st.
> 
> Dogs do tend to drink a lot more water on kibble. This is because kibble is dehydrated (meaning the water is taken out) so it has a long shelf life. That's also why you'll find higher protein percentages in dry kibble as opposed to raw. The water is taken out.



I LOL-ed when I read what you wrote about Luna. I haven't tried feeding venison, since it's so expensive to purchase! Is it really illegal to buy venison, though?

Ugh, I wish I didn't have to feed kibble but raw alone is so expensive (the pre-made kind, I have no time to buy and make my own raw unfortunately). Do you think wetting the kibble makes a difference?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's illegal to sell wild venison, but I believe the farmed kind is legal to sell. I'd imagine it's pretty darn expensive!

I don't "make" raw at all. I feed a raw prey model diet, which essentially is handing my dogs a raw chicken leg quarter or some turkey in the morning, and venison, beef, or pork in the evening. A few times a week, they get liver. That's pretty much it. ;-) It's much cheaper for me than kibble, because I get a lot of meat free by placing want ads on Craigslist.

Wetting down the kibble will add more water to your dog's intake.


----------



## logo (Sep 23, 2006)

eagle pack CR > nutro LR > chicken soup > canidae > hills prescrip (allergy probs had begun) > natural balance fish and sweet potato.

logan, my ridgeback, has severe chicken and egg allergy, so that severely limits us. natural balance worked well so we stopped switching. out of curiosity, what prompts any of you to switch kibbles so often? just trying to find the right one? i worry about constant switching because of exposure to multiple protein, carbohydrate, and other allergens. so we use a one protein-one carb diet, and he gets lots of fresh food for diet variety.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

For Iorek it was trial and error for the first 7 months. We stuck with Iams for a few weeks when we got him because that was what the breeder had him on. Then we switched to EVO red meat but he had diarrhea (but this could have been from the antibiotics he was on for a cold). Then we tried Canidae and switched off that because of diarrhea. The last kibble we tried was Eagle Pack Holistic Select Duck meal and oatmeal. This also caused diarrhea after a month or so. We switched to raw a year ago. His stool was firm and nice right from the first day on raw. But...lately his itching has been through the roof! As in constantly chewing and scratching so I think it might be the chicken he was getting as the main part of his diet. Since beef and pork is so expensive here we have decided to try kibble again. Today is day 3 and so far so good. There is no poopy issues so I am keeping my fingers crossed. He is eating Orijen Regional Red and we plan to rotate with the 6 Fish formula as long as this goes well.

For Brom: He was on Beneful for a little while because that is what the people we got him from were feeding him. Then we switched to Go! Duck formula since it is high quality food and lower in protein and had the right Ca ratio for a growing puppy. We switched him to raw at about 4 months old. Brom did well on the kibble but he was pooping about 5 times a day! He did well on raw food but I worry a lot that I am not balancing it right for a growing puppy. Now he is eating the Regional Red Orijen as well and it is going well so far.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

logo said:


> eagle pack CR > nutro LR > chicken soup > canidae > hills prescrip (allergy probs had begun) > natural balance fish and sweet potato.
> 
> logan, my ridgeback, has severe chicken and egg allergy, so that severely limits us. natural balance worked well so we stopped switching. out of curiosity, what prompts any of you to switch kibbles so often? just trying to find the right one? i worry about constant switching because of exposure to multiple protein, carbohydrate, and other allergens. so we use a one protein-one carb diet, and he gets lots of fresh food for diet variety.


I'm just trying to find the best food I can give my dogs that I can afford. So its been like well this food is good, but this food is even better and a better cost!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Over the past 11 years....jeez, I'll try. Might forget a few here and there

Dog Chow
Iams
Eukanuba
ProPlan
Science Diet
ProPac
Natural Choice
Nutro
Chicken Soup
Blue Buffalo
Canidae
EVO
TOTW


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is Zoey's list.. Maggie comes in down there somewhere.

Purina Puppy 
NutriSource sm. breed puppy
Chicken Soup puppy
Nutrisource chicken and rice
Pure Vita Chicken and brown rice
Pure Vita Duck and Oatmeal
Chicken Soup adult
Solid Gold
TOTW High Prairie


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Wellness
Innova
Wysong
Natural Balance

Raw


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

can't remember what puppy food the breeder fed her, but since bringing her home:

-she ate solid gold puppy food until about 10 months, at which point i started mixing solid gold wee bits in with it. at a year old i switched her off of the puppy food and onto wee bits. she adored the wee bits for about 5 months, then suddenly got bored with it. 
-i've tried different wellness flavors, but she gets bored pretty quickly with those.
-i've also tried barking at the moon (solid gold). she's really picky and didn't like it
-tried natural planet chicken flavor, but i think she's allergic to something in that one. also not positive on how good that one is. she was eating that one for about 4 months, up until the month before last.
-switched her from natural planet to before grain chicken. she loves it, but the high protein content gave her bad gas. i also suspect she's allergic to chicken.
-she's currently eating Orijen's regional red. she loves it, and i've read a lot of good things about it. also, the kibbles look really hearty, like there's actually meat in them. i reccomend this food to all of our customers, and as long as signey doesn't become bored of it, thats the food she'll stay on. 
-


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Twenty something years ago, it was Eukanuba. Since then: Canidae, California Natural, Eagle Pack, Wellness Core, Orijen, The Honest Kitchen. I think those are the ones we tried and used for a period of time. Others we tried were Timberwolf, Nature's Variety Instinct, Blackwoods...may have been others


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Just tried out Orijen 6 fish


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I started with Royal Canin because all 3 of our dogs came on that food. It wasn't terrible but wasn't great either. Quite a lot of poop and dull coat. For Nia we then tried Innova, Wellness, Orijen, EVO and back to Orijen. Everything worked for her except for EVO. It gave her basic urine and a very itchy potty area. Orijen worked the best for us.

For our other 2 dogs it went from Royal Canin to supermarket brand to raw but had problems with Truffles' long ear feathers and chest feathers getting meat juices and kids playing with them. Then we went to Orijen so now all our dogs are on Orijen.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Gee..it looks like I have done alot more switching than most lol. Part of that, I think, is because I work at a petstore that sells lots of good food and I was trying to find one that worked the best for all. That's not easy, since no 2 dogs are alike. But, finally, I think I've found the food that can work the best for all my dogs (right now, anyway haha)...Nature's Variety brand. They all like the taste, kibble size, and they all are doing well on it. If one needs lower protein, then there's Prairie...if one has allergies, there's raw, etc. I feel comfortable with the company so far. My co-workers kinda make fun of me for being soooo food savvy, but I feel all the research has paid off for my pets and I can really help the customers, too. So far, NV is working for us.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

15 years ago I started with IAMS, went to Science Diet, Natural Balance which is when Max joined us, through Pinnacle, Canidae, Wellness, EVO and probably more. Sassy got sick and went on RC kidney food, recalls happened in 2007 and I started cooking and both dogs went on cooked food then Max started eating raw. I never looked at the price of the kibbles, they aren't posted at my friendly local feed store anyway and $10 more or less per bag isn't a deal buster over a month for 2 dogs.


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

When we first got Riley the lady we got him from gave us a bag of mystery kibble that looked like cat food! I try to stick with the better quality foods.
1. Organix
2. Avoderm
3. Iams (there was not much money that week) It gave him 3 ginormous poops a day!
4. Nature's recipe
5. Pet Botanics Healthy Omega
6. Natural Ultramix (this gave him eye burning gas)
7. Taste of the wild
8. Raw


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm... I'll try to remember, LOL.

- Brought Jackson home at 9 weeks, breeder sent me home with a tiny baggy of Eukanuba. 
- Bought Cesar Millan (he had food w/ Castor & Pollux at one point) puppy food and fed that for a few bags.
- Then we went to Wellness, I believe.
- Around 7 months old, we started Before Grain.
- Around 11 months old, we fed Nature's Variety Instinct.
- I think right around the year mark we started Acana and that was what we've fed the most of consistently since then.
- From around August-November of this year, we experimenting with some grain inclusive lower protein foods due to a stomach issue had had, but never been _fully_ happy with it, so we are back with Acana again and plan on doing a Fromm/Acana/Now! rotation - just waiting on the new Fromm grainfree formulas as well as the new Now! formulas.

Basically, he ate Acana the longest and continues to eat it again and always tends to do the best on it. There was a few sample bags here and there of different foods, but those are the main foods he's eaten.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Bella came home with Purina One.
Switched her to Blue Buffalo.
Vet put her on Purina Gastro-enteric for her constant diarrhea.
Vet put her on Hills Prescription Diet W/D for same problem.
I switched her to Holistic Select which cleared up her problem.
Switched to 4Health to see how she did.
Now she's on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Started out with Canidae because that's what her fosters said they were feeding her. She refused to eat it. Switched to Innova and she loved it. Switched to Solid Gold after Natura sold out to P&G. So far so good.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Five years ago the two little dogs came home with Beneful. Before I knew about dog foods, we tried Gravy Train, Kibbles and Bits, Mighty Dog, Pedigree, Ol'Roy .... :redface: ... very embarrassing.

Now that I have the internet with all this wonderful knowledge ... I feed 4Health and TOTW ( rotate flavors on both brands)


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

Started with Kirkland from the breeder, but couldn't get that where I live. So I went from Science Diet, to Blue Buffalo, had a 3 day experiment with Nutro (I discovered that I am doomed to pay $50/bag for dog food for the rest of my dog's life), and back to Blue Buffalo. I have recently discovered that he is sensitive to chicken and fish, so I am trying Nature's Recipe (Venison) right now. Time will tell....

I wish I could try TOTW or Wellness, but can't find a beef/venison/etc. recipe for either. I'd prefer to stay away from anything with wings or scales at this point lol.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Beckster said:


> Started with Kirkland from the breeder, but couldn't get that where I live. So I went from Science Diet, to Blue Buffalo, had a 3 day experiment with Nutro (I discovered that I am doomed to pay $50/bag for dog food for the rest of my dog's life), and back to Blue Buffalo. I have recently discovered that he is sensitive to chicken and fish, so I am trying Nature's Recipe (Venison) right now. Time will tell....
> 
> I wish I could try TOTW or Wellness, but can't find a beef/venison/etc. recipe for either. I'd prefer to stay away from anything with wings or scales at this point lol.


I really really like Nature's Recipe and I really wish they would take menadione out of the food, or I'd consider feeding it. I really wonder why they add it?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Beckster said:


> Started with Kirkland from the breeder, but couldn't get that where I live. So I went from Science Diet, to Blue Buffalo, had a 3 day experiment with Nutro (I discovered that I am doomed to pay $50/bag for dog food for the rest of my dog's life), and back to Blue Buffalo. I have recently discovered that he is sensitive to chicken and fish, so I am trying Nature's Recipe (Venison) right now. Time will tell....
> 
> I wish I could try TOTW or Wellness, but can't find a beef/venison/etc. recipe for either. I'd prefer to stay away from anything with wings or scales at this point lol.


I don't know if this would work for you but TotW makes High Prairie Canine Formula:
with Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison

Grain-Free
Roasted Bison and Roasted Venison
Optimal Amino Acids
Antioxidants
Omega Fatty Acid Blend
Digestive Support System
Sweet Potatoes
Berry Blend
Tomatoes & Tomato Pomace
No Corn, No Soy
Chelated Minerals

That's from their site.

Or maybe Sierra Mountain Canine Formula
For All Life Stages
Grain-Free
Roasted Lamb
Antioxidants
Omega Fatty Acid Blend
Digestive Support System
Berry Blend
Tomatoes & Tomato Pomace
Chelated Minerals
No Corn, No Soy

That has lamb?

Omitted wetlands since I now read you'd prefer to stay away from wings! Sorry!


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm I just took a look at that Bison/Venison by TOTW. If chicken meal is the third ingredient what are the chances it is going to cause loose stools again? Other than that it looks great... I might try the Lamb again, he has had lamb before but it was Science Diet...so the loose stool was probably related to poor quality, not the protein source.

Jackson's Mom- thanks for the heads-up about menadione, I didn't know about that. All the words tend to blend together once you get past the first 10 ingredients, and I don't have the patience to google every chemical name in the list...


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I started with Blue Buffalo but my dog would not eat it. I rotate now between Orijen, TOTW, Primal, Stella & Chewy's, Ziwipeak (which I love but it's so darn expensive)


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

My shar-pei (Avery Rain)---> royal canin puppy for one tiny bag> switched to Nutro Natural Choice puppy >Nutro Natural Choice adult>Taste of the Wild> Raw Diet. She'll be 4 in February and has been on the raw diet for 2 years now. 

My Chihuahua (Audrey)---> Evo before I got her, Raw diet since day 1 in my home. She's 1 year and 4 months and 3 day


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Just with my current dogs:

1) Purina One
2) Science Diet (never actually opened the bag. I read the ingredients list and donated the 40-pound bag to the shelter.)
3) Canidae
4) Solid Gold Wolf King
5) Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul
6) Taste of the Wild

If money becomes an issue with TOTW, I'll use my Costco membership and stock up on Kirkland grain-free, but I'm pretty happy with TOTW and I don't have to drive 150 miles round-trip to get it.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

well I rotate alot, so LOTS lol 

Purina One
Presidents Choice Nutrition First
Nutro Max
Horizon-Regular and Legacy
Orijen
Acana
Fromm
Grandma Lucys Artisan
Go!
Natural Balance LID-fish, duck and bison
Eagle Pack Holistic
First Mate
Evo
CaniSource
THK
Blue Wilderness
By Nature
whole earth farms
Halo

..those are the ones I rememeber off the top of my head lol for the past 10ish years I have fed either all or primarily Raw, but always kept kibble on hand just in case something happend, currently due to my job I feed Raw at home and rotate kibbles at work. the exeptions are Electra who eats Natural Balance LID all the time due to allergies to everything, and Gem who eats Go! Duck formula with raw mixed in at home simpley because she is much larger then the rest of my dogs and I cant afford to feed her primarily raw lol(she will be around 55-60lbs...twice the size of my largest adult dogs)


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Our collie ate Iams, then I switched to Flint River Ranch, which he ate for 80% of his life.

When we got Aidan, the breeder was feeding him Purina Puppy Chow. I had been lurking here between Teddy's death and getting Aidan, so I switched him to TOTW and Merrick Puppy Plate. I've since tried 4Health, Natural Balance LID, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, Ziwipeak, Honest Kitchen, and Nutro. He did not like any of it, and Nutro made him sick. He likes Ziwipeak and Natural Balance LID treats, though.

Aidan now eats TOTW, and I rotate the flavors. I suspect he'd love Beneful with the enthusiasm I was looking for when we tried other brands, but he's not going to get it.


----------



## project_nessa (Dec 26, 2011)

My Boston Started on Wellness Puppy, and moved to adult Wellness when she was about 9 months. She got sick (random vomiting, weird poops) and I read some negative stuff about Wellness and switched her to Orijen. The sickness immediately stopped, but the Orijen made her very constipated. I got through the bag by adding all-bran to her food, then switched to Buffalo Blue, since it had grains in it. She's doing very well on it and we currently use in now.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

pedigree- nutro natural- merrick-canidae- then I fed rotation of grain frees for 3 years or so( acana, wellness core, taste of the wild, orijen, horizon, etc), switched to raw about 3 months ago.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Sassy has eaten:

Purina puppy
Ol' Roy *gag*
Iams
Purina One
Natural Balence Sweet Potato and Vension
By Nature
Wellness
Merick Before Grain
Blue Buffalo Wilderness

We've stuck with Blue Buff the longest.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Biscuit was eating Unknown Shelter Food before we got her. Then we tried Wellness Puppy, which was fine but Bisc remained itchy and she wasn't willing to finish a bowl of it without mix-ins. So we switched to Taste of the Wild High Prairie, which is like doggy crack around here and has solved the itching. We're going to rotate onto the Wetlands variety soon.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

When I first got Cash, I fed him basically same as what he was being fed at the breeder, he ate kibble in the mornings which was a mix of Nature's Variety Prairie - Chicken & Brown rice, Timberwolf Organics - Wild & Natural, and I believe Solid Gold adult Lamb formula. I bought large bags of each and it lasted me 3 years, so I never bought him anything different in that time. He also ate raw in the evenings which was Carnivora/Urban Carnivore fresh raw diet.

Eventually all that kibble went bad, and he stopped eating it so I then went and bought Acana Ranchlands and stuck with the Timberwolf Organics and mixed those two for a while, then when Thumper came along I started mixing and swapping different brands every so often to try new things. They still both eat the Carnivora fresh raw diet in the evenings, I buy a variety of beef, elk, lamb, duck and rabbit as well as the blended fruit and veggie mix, but the brands of kibble i've used in the past 6 months, and are currently using are Acana, TOTW, Timberwolf Organics, California Naturals, NOW!, Fromm's, Blue Wilderness, & Nature's Variety Insinct.


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

When I got Kaylee she was on Science Diet from the rescue but she hated it and would barely touch it which is probably why she was so thin. I switched her to Canidae Pure Elements which seemed ok but then I noticed she was getting terrible tear staining and her skin was slightly red...the vet recommended I switch her to Blue Buffalo so I did and so far, so good. She is much happier and her coat looks awesome. It's the Fish and Sweet Potato formula . Maybe not "the best" out there but it works very well for her. I also fed cans of Blue Wilderness for awhile but it caused her to get plaque so now I just feed dry with bully sticks 2x per week.


----------



## Duke G (Dec 13, 2011)

When we got Duke, the breeder gave us some of the Retriever kibble (TSC) he'd been feeding. This is a really cheap brand, probably the equivalent of Walmart's Old Roy, lol. I looked over the other brands, and next tried Pedigree LB puppy, I think. Then I started reading and researching the different brands and tried the 4Health sold at TSC. He's been on it ever since with absolutely no problems. I try to keep his treats healthy for the most part, apple slices, baby carrots, that kind of thing. I've used Cheerios as training treats and sometimes small pieces (pea-sized) of string cheese. Since Tractor Supply is a "pet-friendly" store, Duke enjoys going there with me to do our pet grocery shopping, lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Duke G said:


> When we got Duke, the breeder gave us some of the Retriever kibble (TSC) he'd been feeding. This is a really cheap brand, probably the equivalent of Walmart's Old Roy, lol. I looked over the other brands, and next tried Pedigree LB puppy, I think. Then I started reading and researching the different brands and tried the 4Health sold at TSC. He's been on it ever since with absolutely no problems. I try to keep his treats healthy for the most part, apple slices, baby carrots, that kind of thing. I've used Cheerios as training treats and sometimes small pieces (pea-sized) of string cheese. Since Tractor Supply is a "pet-friendly" store, Duke enjoys going there with me to do our pet grocery shopping, lol.


That is what is so cool about TSC ( at least in my area too) you can take your dogs to socialize them there.  Also the prices are great on the dog foods. I am still using 4Health and the TOTW Pacific Stream without any problems.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali was on Eukanuba puppy when I got her but I immediately switched her over to Taste of the Wild, the High Prairie formula. She was on that for about 7 months and I never had any issues with it. Then I fed Orijen for a month, again no issues, and then finally prey model raw. I'd never go back to kibble. I only fed kibble for so long because I wanted to really make sure I knew what I was doing with raw. Raw is easy, but it's also easy to mess it up and do more harm than good if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Andy was on Science Diet at the shelter, which wreaked havoc on his allergies. I transitioned him over to TOTW, which he did okay on until his allergies flared up again, and after an allergy panel concluded I needed to switch again, we went to EVO. So far, so good.


----------

